# I'm leaving for a little while..........



## ABbuggin (Jun 3, 2008)

Well, I thought it would be easier to post this than PM everybody.  I'll be leaving for 2 weeks next Tuesday (I'll be going to Pennsylvania and Florida (_Gonatista, grisea_ here I come!!!). So you guys wont hear a thing form me unless I manage to sneak some mantid forum time in while away.  I'm doing my best to sell all my extra manitds (mainly New Zealand mantids hint, hint lol) so I don't overwhelm my mantis sitter, even though he will be buried with my mantids. :lol: 

I'll still be on here as normal, but dont be surprised not to hear a thing from me beginning Tuesday.  

Thanks,

AB

P.S. Don't worry, I'm making sure my Micro Mantids (_Bolbena, hottentotta_) are *VERY* well taken care of.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Jun 4, 2008)

Good luck on the grisea hunt! Florida is one place I've never been a'mantising. My late summer trip to Arizona should be pretty spectacular. Can't wait!


----------



## Orin (Jun 4, 2008)

I've always wanted to visit the Florida Keys, there are some native inverts found nowhere else. I've been to Florida dozen of times but the keys are far. I imagine you know the grizzled mantids are commonly found on tree trunks. Keep an eye out for the Little Yucatan Mantis too! I've never heard of anyone with that species.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 4, 2008)

Orin said:


> I've always wanted to visit the Florida Keys, there are some native inverts found nowhere else. I've been to Florida dozen of times but the keys are far. I imagine you know the grizzled mantids are commonly found on tree trunks. Keep an eye out for the Little Yucatan Mantis too! I've never heard of anyone with that species.


Trust me, I was going to be keeping a sharp eye for the Yucatan Mantids _(Mantoida, maya_) too!!! I know a fair ammount about where to look for both species (grizzled are on tree trunks, and the Yucatan manitds are ground mantids etc.). Even better, I'm actually staying in the mantids (both species) "hot spot" in Florida, Orange County.


----------



## Kruszakus (Jun 4, 2008)

######!

What will be with the ooths when they arrive?


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 4, 2008)

Kruszakus said:


> ######!What will be with the ooths when they arrive?


The should arrive while I'm still home.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 4, 2008)

Hey heres and idea Abuggin, go to the hollywood set for the "honey I shrunk the kids and shrink yourself and then you can see the bugs real close up like" :lol: What a good idea huh! :lol: Only don't forget to enlarge yourself for the trip back!


----------



## acerbity (Jun 4, 2008)

I've lived in Florida all my life... mostly in the keys. As far as mantids goes, I've never seen them in the keys (in over 10 years) , and I've always had an eye for critters, so maybe you're referring to other inverts, Orin.

I've only ever seen one living and one dead Gonatista Grisea myself in the 6 years I've lived here in Orange County, and several other mantid hobbyists in this area have never seen them. When I got my additional specimens I asked local tree cutting services to keep an eye out for them and I was able to get a few for 20$ a piece, but this was towards the end of summer / fall time when they are adult and easier to spot.

Don't come to Florida with rose colored glasses, especially with the little yucatan sp.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 16, 2008)

Just came back from Pennsylvania, and will be home for 2 days (including today), after that, I'll be leaving for Florida for 5 days B) .

I never though my bedroom, being bug free, could fell so lonely and empty (plus its quiet, no more buzzing blue bottle flies lol).


----------



## fishstick41 (Jun 16, 2008)

lol u coming to RTA ??????? (new way to call DTA)???? man u need to see my saltwater fish tank.

=\

here some pics of my saltwater tank

heres the tank what it use to look like

















and this is what the tank looks now






i moved some of the rock around becuase i moved my powerhead and all my rocks fell over -.- man am i pissed

Fishy OUT


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 16, 2008)

fishstick41 said:


> lol u coming to RTA ??????? (new way to call DTA)???? man u need to see my saltwater fish tank.


I've already told you about 4 times that I am coming.  (I got my saber on Sunday by the way!  )


----------

